# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Beginner Discussion >  D. Auratus and M. Aurantiaca

## brikag

Can these two species coexists in a 200 gallon paludarium (D. auratus & M. aurantiaca).  The dimensions of the tank is 72"x18"x31".  We are doing our homework.  The aquarium is sitting at the pet shop, and we're waiting for the stand.  It's going to semi-aquatic w/ fishes and a large part of it will be dry land w/ a lot of terraces and hiding spaces (so we plan).

Is it possible?
Thanks

----------


## Kurt

I wouldn't put the two species together its not a good idea. Also I don't think either species will survive semi-aquatic set-up as they are not good swimmers. The tank you describe would be good for Ranids, such as leopard, pickerel, or American bullfrogs. It would also be good for fire-bellied toads who are also semi-aquatic. If good ventalation is provided then treefrogs can also work. Just keep it to a single species tank.

----------


## brikag

So let's take out the semi-aquatic idea.  With a large tank like this, would this idea be feasible for the two to coexist?  Is it the stress or is the worry that the two may cross breed (is that possible?)?  I don't want to cause a lot of controversy with this question.  The tank is very long and tall.  We're only looking at about 4 frogs for each species.

Thanks for your opinions.

----------


## Kurt

Eight frogs of one species would be best. The two species you mention are of two seperate families and locations. Most dart frogs these days are captive bred and are usually parasite free. Mantellas, however, are still wild caught and are likely to be carrying gastrointestinal parasites, so you risk infesting your darts with an exotic parasite they would not normally encounter. 
As most people know, most captive bred dart frogs lack the toxins of their wild counterparts. Wild caught mantellas are toxic and their presesnce in the same terrarium will most likely poison the darts. If you end up getting wild caught _auratus_, then they can poison the mantellas too. This is the number one reason why we do not house different amphibian species together. You would run the risk of losing both populations.
Lastly, where are you finding golden mantellas for sale? I have not seen one offered in years, which is too bad cause I wouldn't mind having them again.

----------


## brikag

That's what I wanted to hear!  Thanks.  I didn't know that some of the Mantella's are brought into the market from the wild.  We'll have to break it down to one than!

Thanks

----------


## Kurt

Yup, personally I would go with captive bred darts and if its _auratus_ you want, I like the Ancon Hill and blue morphs. My favorite darts are the tincs or _tinctorius_.

----------


## brikag

I hear that a lot from the people at the pet store and their customers about the Tincs.  Why is that?  They say they're easy to take care.  What's your take?

----------


## Kurt

They are easy to care for, relatively speaking, they are largest of the dart frogs, and I personally think that many of them are just stunning. Some of my favorite morphs are Oyapock, citronella, azureus, cobalt, and powder blue. Look in the FS section as Lisa was selling some. 
_Auratus_ usually don't do much for me, they are just black and green for the most part. Tincs on the other had have  various shades of blue, yellow, white, and black depending on what morph you have. I have a single azureus.

----------

